# Towing with and Altima



## bigliddy (Jan 11, 2005)

*Towing with an Altima*

Hi I am new to this forum and I was wondering if towing a uhaul trailer with a 2.5L altima is ok, or if it is a very bad idea. I spoke with a parts guy at my dealership and he said if it were his car he would not do it. Any advice or suggestions.
Thanks


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

its only a 2.5L 4 banger! give the poor thing a break lol. what will you have in the u-haul?


----------



## bigliddy (Jan 11, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> its only a 2.5L 4 banger! give the poor thing a break lol. what will you have in the u-haul?


It will be a covered trailer full of furniture. Couch, dresser and bed are the only realy substantial things. probably around 2000 - 2500 lbs with the trailer. Just writing that number makes me think it is too much


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

GOOD GOD! LOL 
seriously you will over heat the hell out of that little engine at least. also your breaks will not be able to handle it at all. just rent an suv from enterprise for one day. thats what? $50 better than having a totaled car right? lol. got any buddies with a ford f series or a chevy?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Yeah, definitely not. Just rent a truck.


----------



## bigliddy (Jan 11, 2005)

Scott said:


> Yeah, definitely not. Just rent a truck.



I figured as much, the only problem is I'll be moving to Portland and was trying to save myself 2G if at all possible. 
Thanks


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

bigliddy said:


> I figured as much, the only problem is I'll be moving to Portland and was trying to save myself 2G if at all possible.
> Thanks


2 grand! jesus. i thought you could rent from enterprise or what ever and then leave it at an enterprise there. when my family and i go on vaction to OBX we rent an SUV (we only have a beat wagon and it isnt be enuff for long trips) and i think that is $800 tops.


----------



## kit (Dec 6, 2004)

I was able to make my hitch and wiring for my 2003 altima,then I rented a 5X10 U-Haul from cranbrooke,B.C and drove to Kenora Ont. I put a helper spring from Canadian tire ( the little ruber things that lift the rear end.)this help with the ride height a kepted the headlights from blinding the pilots.
the gas mileage went down some but the handling was fine.But I use to drive big truck for a living?Engine temperture didn't rise at all,and I checked the transmision temp and fuild on a VERY regular basis for the first while but notice no change.Feel free to ask for more info and I will go deeper into this


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

kit said:


> I was able to make my hitch and wiring for my 2003 altima,then I rented a 5X10 U-Haul from cranbrooke,B.C and drove to Kenora Ont. I put a helper spring from Canadian tire ( the little ruber things that lift the rear end.)this help with the ride height a kepted the headlights from blinding the pilots.
> the gas mileage went down some but the handling was fine.But I use to drive big truck for a living?Engine temperture didn't rise at all,and I checked the transmision temp and fuild on a VERY regular basis for the first while but notice no change.Feel free to ask for more info and I will go deeper into this


Yes but 5x10 is much smaller than I think he was gonna use...


----------



## kit (Dec 6, 2004)

I think if you go bigger than the 5X10 you will end up with a 6X12 witch is a two axle and most likely too much for your car. Also U-Haul might not even let you tow it with your car because it calls for a class 30 hitch witch isn't available for your car
try this web site for more info on this



http://www.uhaul.com


----------



## bigliddy (Jan 11, 2005)

I don't think 5 X 10 will be enough. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## kit (Dec 6, 2004)

You might want to rent a truck and tow your car
A hint for U-haul try other locations for the pick up and delivery of the truck needed sometimes they have a lot of trucks in one town close by and need to get them out so they will adjust the rate or they need a truck in a town close to where your going. You can save big bucks that way


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree... rent a truck! You can just tow your car behind it, which saves someone else having to follow along behind you (and the gas for the car as well). I'd also think you could do better than 2-grand for a truck rental, but having no direct experience in this sort of thing, I can't say for sure.

Good luck with your move in any case!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*3.5 man*

If it were my Altima, I'd certainly tow it. Anwyays, I work at a garage associated with Hertz Rental cars, and I know they rent trucks. You might try them, that'd certainly be cheaper than the prices you listed.


----------

